# ein paar Fragen zu Netzwerkverbindungen



## JanHH (3. Jun 2016)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal ein paar Stichworte, ich finde das mittlerweile alles ziemlich unübersichtlich (cloud etc.), von daher blicke ich nur bedingt durch..

Also, meine App sammelt Daten ein, und soll einen Button "senden" haben, mit dem man die Daten zu einem Server senden kann. Die Datenmengen sind dabei nicht allzu groß. Das soll per HTTP POST geschehen.

Soweit ich weiss, soll man das asynchron in einem neuen Thread machen. Der "senden"-button soll aber natürlich nack Klick inaktiv werden und erst wenn alles erfolgreich gesendet wurde (oder gescheitert ist) wieder aktiv werden.

Wie genau geht das, was sind die Themen nach denen ich da suchen muss?

Danke.


----------



## Thallius (3. Jun 2016)

Da du unter mobile devices postest gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es sich um eine Android App handelt. Hier würde ich nach

Android asynchron HTTP Request

Suchen

Gruß

Claus


----------



## buggy84 (7. Jun 2016)

Wenn Du den Button klickst, deaktivierst Du ihn. Nachdem dein Asynchron HTTP Post abgeschlossen ist, reaktivierst Du ihn wieder.

Deine Stichworte sind "Thread" und "Handler " . Ich würde wahrscheinlich einen Handler installieren. Weil mir das Spaß macht.


----------



## JanHH (9. Jun 2016)

Hm ja, ist ja eigentlich doch relativ simpel.. Danke!


----------



## ATZENPOWER (17. Jun 2016)

naja.... manchmal ist es nicht ganz so simple.... aber nen button deaktivieren oder aktivieren ist easy...
mit dem klick kannst du den button zb als invisible setzen oder clickable auf false.... wenn du deine funktion abgearbeitet hast, den wert wieder anpassen....

statt http würd ich aber eher auf https gehen (setzt ein gültiges ssl-zert. voraus)....


----------



## JanHH (17. Jun 2016)

Meine Sorgen galten eher dem multithreading.. dass ein anderer thread den button reaktiviert als der UI-thread. Aber ist ja alles simpel in der Android API.


----------

